# SAQA and IT Skill Visa



## sege5641 (Mar 27, 2019)

Has anyone done the process to have SAQA validate IT certifications? I hold Microsoft and CompTIA certificates that are easily viewed online. So I'm not sure if SAQA step is needed or even how to start.

I'm looking to apply for Critical Skill visa.


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Sege5641,

In order to apply for CSV you will need SAQA.


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

Please check if SAQA evaluates certificates. 

According to SAQA's document entitled "What must be submitted to SAQA."

"Do not submit any of the following, as these do not meet the definition of a foreign qualification:
° Professional membership or professional designations
° Certificates based on short courses..."


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

You just need to submit your Certified Degree certificates and results which proves you did your degree with all those subjects mentioned in the mark sheet. SAQA don't certify any professional certificates such as experience or any reliving certs.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Hie, if i may ask, so it impossible to apply csv with international certificate lik ccna, Microsoft and comptia
Thanks.


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

*Kepler-452b*



gmakadho said:


> Hie, if i may ask, so it impossible to apply csv with international certificate lik ccna, Microsoft and comptia
> Thanks.



Hi Gmakadho, they only evaluate degrees. Read SAQA requirements below:

According to SAQA's document entitled "What must be submitted to SAQA."

"DO NOT submit any of the following, as these do not meet the definition of a foreign qualification:
° Professional membership or professional designations
° Certificates based on short courses..."


----------

